# Athearn CF7 Project



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

I received my Athearn CF7 Undec. I am in the process of making it into a Amtrak hauler.
I was pleasantly surprised to find all of the add-on details that came with it.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

for some reason i love the CF7 locos. painting is something i will need to learn (got an undec F40 waiting in the box). in your future posts it would be really nice if yo could elaborate on steps you taking.


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

Okay Tankist, here we go the easy peasy method of painting.
I left the shell on and used masking tape to keep things neat, and areas unpainted.(Blue 1/2" tape)
Then I painted Raw metal Hobby Paint for the entire shell.
After allowing for drying time I masked off the Metal color and painted the FLat Black Roof.
After drying time for the Black I peeled off the Masking tape and did touchup on the dividing line.
My next step is to put on all of the add on trim like Sunshades, Fan Assemblies, Grab Rails. 
And the final Step will be to add my Amtrak Decals.

I will post pictures of the process; starting tomorrow with the Sunshades and Grab Rails.

Hope you enjoy following as much as I am doing the build.


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

*The final steps*

Wel I placed the Grabrails, Fan Assemblies, SUnshade and finally the decals also.
A quick note on the decals ; I used Champ decals which I wouldn't use again. They were old and I just purchased them. Once placing them in the water fo a bit they came all apart at touch.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Sharp as a good knife, Subwayaz!


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey Subwayaz...that CF7 is looking nice! I have never tried painting a loco...I don't know if I would have the patience! I suppose I shouldn't be scared to try it, as one could always just do it over, or weather the heck out of it, if he doesn't like it! Good job!

Chad


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

sub, do i understand right, you didn't coat it with primer first? i don't think it comes primed from factory , so whats the deal there? i take it enamel sticks well to bare plastic then?


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

Yes Tankist I didn't prime the shell first. I just painted it using tamya color paint(Bare Metal). I never prime plastic just metal. I did prime the Sunshades since they are Etched Brass.
I've also added a Roof Vapor AC, and Horn. 
I thinking about adding MU Hoses but think I'll take a break first. 
Weathering will actually be the last step.


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

mr_x_ite_ment said:


> Hey Subwayaz...that CF7 is looking nice! I have never tried painting a loco...I don't know if I would have the patience! I suppose I shouldn't be scared to try it, as one could always just do it over, or weather the heck out of it, if he doesn't like it! Good job!
> 
> Chad


No worries Brad, I really don't think there is a wrong in this instance. As you stated just weather over your imperfections. But the locos that you'll see out on the rails are far from perfect in condition.
So in my opinion it's all good.

Thanks for the compliment all. It was fun build.


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

*CF7 Project completed*

After painting
Details that were added 

Amtrak Decals and loco number were from; Champ Decals they are water slide type........note; this brand of decal is definitely not recommended
Decals were set with Microscale Decal Set
*Add-on Super Details*

Metal Bent Grabrails (Athearn)
Metal Fan Assemblies 48" (Plano)
Sunshades (Details West)
Diesel Horn; SP Style (Details West)
MU Hoses/Brake Lines (Hi-Tech)
Vapor Roof AC (Details West)

*Weathering* - with Prismacolor; Nupastels..........white, Dark Brown, Rust, Black were used.
Last to seal the weathering and the decals I used Testor Dullcoat in a shaker can.


----------

